# Got my tomatoes & peppers canned.



## Ron Evers (May 15, 2015)

Planted & canned.


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2015)

what's the can for?


----------



## Gary A. (May 15, 2015)

Braineack said:


> what's the can for?


Rabbits.


----------



## Gary A. (May 15, 2015)

Man Ron, when Spring hits it hits hard. Seem like only a few weeks ago you were in a white hell. I'm already picking my peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2015)

Ah interesting.  I just planted my firs tomoatos and built an elabaorte fence to prevent squirrels, deer, and birds from dining before me.


----------



## Ysarex (May 15, 2015)

Damn! I remember you doing that last year. I showed this to my wife and commented about Freudian gardening methods, but she said, "no, it's just tidy," and gave me a bit of a frown. I got half the tomatoes in but I'm still pulling Bermuda grass out of the other half of the bed getting it ready -- my fault for not being tidy.

Damn! if a weed popped up in there I imagine it would take a quick look around and just commit suicide.

Joe


----------



## Ron Evers (May 15, 2015)

Braineack said:


> what's the can for?



Around here there is the risk of frost until the end of the month, so these cans protect the plants from frost.  They will be removed the first week in June by which time the plants will be well established & replaced with tomato cages on only the toms.


----------



## Gary A. (May 15, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > what's the can for?
> ...


Really ... and I though they were for vermin. We have more rabbits than frost around here.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 15, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



We have rabbits, three kinds of squirrels, groundhogs, deer & crows that pester the garden, so the cans also help out with them.


----------



## Donde (May 16, 2015)

I love the light in your photo. I wonder if you're up Dundalk way.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 17, 2015)

Donde said:


> I love the light in your photo. I wonder if you're up Dundalk way.



Dundalk would be about an hour drive NW of us.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2015)

EMcColl said:


> We had never canned our veggies plants. But it seems like a good idea for them to grow.



Grow they have, some are chest high now due to the record rainfall this month.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a half dead cherry tomato plant in a pot on the back patio. Doesn't seem to like apartment living any more than I do.


----------

